

Things I learned In 2012 In Web Development - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/web-development-tutorials/top-10-things-i-learned-in-2012-in-web-development/

======
famousactress
_Error establishing a database connection_

The first lesson for 2013, presumably :)

~~~
antjanus
Yeah, my site went down for a minute there, got a message from cloudflare
about it. Was surprised at it o.o

It's what I get for $20/year hosting.

